# 1950's jc higgins clean up



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 22, 2014)

All the parts of the bike are in. Now to see how well I can clean the first pieces up. The rack, and tank.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 22, 2014)

Half a rack polished after washing to show how it looks. I love this product!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2014)

Looking good. If you really want to clean up that old enamel paint I would use a real polishing compound. Barry's sweet smelling stuff is over priced per ounce and it's made for today’s soft clear coats. Rubbing the paint out with WD-40 probably does the same as that stuff, cleans and leaves a shinny film.  Endust will also do a good job at covering up flaws in paint, for a while. Before urethane clear coats the acrylic enamels and lacquers were rubbed out with real rubbing and polishing compounds. And they are half the price of Barry’s cologne polish for clear coats. Try Turtle Wax's polishing compound in a tub or similar and save Barry’s stuff for gently cleaning decals, screenings and pin stripes.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 23, 2014)

The turtle wax didn't do it for me. I have some, and the paste is a pain.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 25, 2014)

Rack, tank, and chain guard... Done! As done as Patty wants them at any rate. The sprocket is intersting. The center of the crank arms has, "WALD" on them, and the cones have little holes instead of the slots my murray has.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 2, 2014)

Truss rods side by side comparison after cleaning one.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 2, 2014)

Couldn't find a master link on my chain, so I had to shove a pin out. It's an OCM chain... Now I'm going to have to get another chain.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 3, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Couldn't find a master link on my chain, so I had to shove a pin out. It's an OCM chain... Now I'm going to have to get another chain.




Why, Use the same chain over again.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 3, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Why, Use the same chain over again.




It's not the right chain for the bike, and it looks out of place after I got it cleaned up.


----------

